# Bastin History



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

The Very Basis Of Bastin Line Is Hansennes
Strain...speaking Of Bastin, Lucien Bastin Was By Far
One Of The Best Breeders And Flyers That The World Has
Known When One Considers That He Won Top Przes With A
Very Small Loft Of Birds.he Was A Great Inbreeder,
Hence That Is Why His Birds Today Are So Closely
Related. He Kept Few Birds But They Were Real Quality.
Most Fanciers Could Never Have Duplicated His Efforts
Under Such Conditions And This Included Many Of The
Biggest Names In Belgium Has Ever Known.

Lewis Curtis, Founder Of Journey's End Loft Was Such A
Giant In The First Half Of This Century. For Years, A
Pilgrimage To The Journeys End Loft Was An Ambition
Held By Fanciers Everywhere. Almost Everything About
Lew Curtis Life Can Be Described In Superlative
Adjectives. Born Into Wealth, All Around Sportsman, He
Loved Life, Women, Adventure, Animals And The
Comraderie Of Men. A Teddy Roosevelt Type Of
American.he Love Pigeons. Lew Was A Member Of The
Queen City Pigeon Club And The Boston Club. He Strived
To Be The Best, But The Competition Was Keen. Although
He Won First Place Combine Honors Many Times In
Boston, He Could Not Dominate The Scene. . After
Reaching The Top With Mostly American Bred Birds, Lew
Turned His Attention To Belgium. The Mother Country Of
The Racing Pigeon. He Selected Birds From The Best.
Birds From Gurnay Of Verviers, Lois Body Of Liege,
Four Birds From Stassarts, About Twenty From Havenith.
In 1923 These Initial Importations Were Followed By
Sixteen Specimens From Lucien Bastin. Lew Felt That
The Bastin Birds Gave Him The Best Results.

The Limoges Winner Won This Race At 400 Miles With A
Spped Of 1097 Ypm. The Entire Club Around Verviers
Competed With The Total Of 40,000 Birds. Lew Curtis
Paid $400.00 For This Male In 1923.this Cocks Best
Son With Lew Curtis Immortal " 4105 " Black Check Cock
And His Best Son Was Mahaffey's Famous "888" Black
Check Cock.

Sal Carsia Jr. Has 5 Children Back In The Early 1950's
Of This Male. One Male From Him Au 50 Hbg 1950 Blue
Check Was The Sire Of Au 51 Hfc 100 Blue Check
Hen.she Was The Last Bird To Home On A 330 Mile Race
In Rain And Fog When Only 16 Birds Came Home That Day
And 13 Were Pure Bastin With 200 Lofts And 3,500
Birds...again, 2 Years Later. On A 220 Mile Race, A
Daughter Of This "100 Hen " Au 54 Hfc 333 Won 1st For
Sal Carsia Same Kind Of Weather. Mahaffey Homed 6
Birds On A Drop From 600 Miles On The Dark Flying 14
Hours 30 Mins... On 500 Miles Race He Homed 11 Of The
12 Day Birds, The Last Four Hours Flown In A Northeast
Wind With Rain. The 6 Birds Home On The 600 Miles
Race Were All Great Grand Children Of The Limoges Cock
And 8 Of The 11 On The 500 Mile Race Also Were Great
Grand Children Of The Limoges Cock.sal Carsia Jr. Has
The Best Of Bastin Strain And Won 1st, 2nd Club And
Combine Winners At 600 Miles Also From 300, 400, 500
Miles Winner. The Bastins Have Done Good For Many
Fanciers Over The Last 50 Years...these Birds Are Good
At Any Distance, Even On A Fast Or Hard Day Race....


----------



## fadimiami (Jan 12, 2011)

Why did you post this article on Bastins? Do you keep Bastins. Anyone out there with an opinion on these birds?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Why not post it, good reading.
Dave


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a few Bastin

Thanks for the post !


----------



## ozzy1963 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a few of these birds and they are great. They are very protective of their young and nest box, and love their loft, which means they return quickly, which is the name of the game.


----------



## hilltop (Mar 18, 2011)

Toilco, I just wonder if the popular janssen pigeon could perform that well???


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Toilco, do you have an artical about the Houbens?
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All the articles he has posted have been used without correct citation, making it look like his own work....AKA plagarism.
He copied it from this website. http://mannyguerrero.jimdo.com/pigeon-fancier-history/bastin/

You can find stories on many strains here:
http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/articles/index.cfm


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Becky
Dave


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

That is a good site with alot of info on the different strains,including the old Osman line,which I've asked about on here before but got no replies.Those birds were known as hard flying birds in bad weather.I owned a beautiful grizzle hen a few years ago from an the old Osman/Delbar lines.I bought her at auction after the 2004 All Grizzle Race where she was only 3 sec out of the money.She was bred by Don Goodwin,who still has some of that cross in his lofts,but has moved on to the Sure Bet and Dreamboy lines.Sorry to get off topic and ramble.


----------

